# Sharine, Flying Hand or Shimmer Shake Strike?



## Tiggerdyret (Nov 22, 2018)

Sharine, Flying Hand Percussion and Shimmer Shake Strike are all on sale right now and I need a good percussion plugin. 

The most important for me are shakers and tambourines, but I love to experiment so I wouldn't mind getting some foreign drums and instruments to play with too. 

What I'm ultimately looking for is bang for the buck and a plugin that will cover as many bases as possible so I won't have to invest in more plugins down the line.

Which one do you recommend?

Cheers
Tiggerdyret


----------



## mouse (Nov 22, 2018)

Shimmer shake strike is undoubtedly the best. I own all three


----------



## Tiggerdyret (Nov 22, 2018)

mouse said:


> Shimmer shake strike is undoubtedly the best. I own all three


Thanks, I had a feeling that it would be the best one.


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 22, 2018)

I own sharine and shimmer shake strike. Shimmer shake strike is the best


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 22, 2018)

Flying Hand Percussion is quite a different beast from Sharine and Shimmer Shake Strike. The latter are shakers libraries and as the that is what you look for then either one will do.

FHP is a full on percussion library and is awesome in it's own right and still after years better than most newer libraries, but for shakers and tambourines it is not the right tool.


----------



## Tiggerdyret (Nov 22, 2018)

Kuusniemi said:


> Flying Hand Percussion is quite a different beast from Sharine and Shimmer Shake Strike. The latter are shakers libraries and as the that is what you look for then either one will do.
> 
> FHP is a full on percussion library and is awesome in it's own right and still after years better than most newer libraries, but for shakers and tambourines it is not the right tool.


No, you are right. FHP does have a few shakers, but not tambourines and all the other stuff. The drums look truly awesome though.


----------

